# Slip on wood fence with metal face



## Vexorg (Apr 16, 2014)

Hello,

I have a Rigid TS3650. The fence is aluminum (and thus, non-magnetic).

I am a big advocate of magnetic feather boards (magswitch ones). I would like to make a slip on fence such as the one pictured below but would like it to attach a metal face to the wood (so I can use my magnetic feather boards on it. 










Any ideas on what to use for a flat piece of metal, or has anyone done anything similar?

Thanks!


----------



## igster (Oct 31, 2013)

How about some roof flashing? Oh, waitaminnit, that stuff's probably aluminum


----------



## Trav (May 30, 2011)

I would use a piece of 3/16 or 1/4 inch mild steel. It would add weight but I would want it thick enough to counter shink the attachment screws. Epoxy coat the metal and attach it to the wood auxiliary fence.


----------



## Vexorg (Apr 16, 2014)

I looked into the steel at big box stores but they only have very thin like 1.5 inch bars (and they were not flat). Any ideas where to get something like what you mentioned tharp?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*The box store bars won't be flat*



Ttharp said:


> I would use a piece of 3/16 or 1/4 inch mild steel. It would add weight but I would want it thick enough to counter shink the attachment screws. Epoxy coat the metal and attach it to the wood auxiliary fence.





Vexorg said:


> I looked into the steel at big box stores but they only have very thin like 1.5 inch bars (and they were not flat). Any ideas where to get something like what you mentioned tharp?


But, it won't matter if you run a shallow dado for it and then countersink the screw heads. Your dado will determine the "flatness" and for your application, it won't much matter anyway. You can get ground metal bars or cold rolled bars that are more precise, if that's what you want, and I think I've seen them at the box store or a good hardware store.


----------



## Vexorg (Apr 16, 2014)

These were the longest and thickest bars i found. Not quite thick enough to recess a screw. Also they were a little bowed http://m.homedepot.com/p/Crown-Bolt...l-Flat-Bar-with-3-16-in-Thick-44340/202183522


I like the idea though I'll have up keep looking


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Check out a site like McMaster for precision ground steel stock. Pretty easy to find and its dead flat and a consistent thickness, so no alognment issues


----------



## Trav (May 30, 2011)

I live in a town with lots of industry so there are at least 5 steel suppliers that would have flat bar instock within thirty miles of me. If this is not the case for you then I've would look up local machine shops and find one that would give me a piece. I bet I have a drop piece If you were close enough to me you could have it. Where are you located?


----------



## Vexorg (Apr 16, 2014)

Orange County CA in Costa Mesa


----------



## Vexorg (Apr 16, 2014)

epicfail48 said:


> Check out a site like McMaster for precision ground steel stock. Pretty easy to find and its dead flat and a consistent thickness, so no alognment issues


There are a bunch of different types on here... do you have a specific recommendation? 

I was thinking about the 'general purpose - low carbon steel' at the following link: http://www.mcmaster.com/#standard-steel-sheets/=u2e2ff


----------



## Vexorg (Apr 16, 2014)

Vexorg said:


> There are a bunch of different types on here... do you have a specific recommendation?
> 
> I was thinking about the 'general purpose - low carbon steel' at the following link: http://www.mcmaster.com/#standard-steel-sheets/=u2e2ff


Actually I sent them an email and they recommend this one http://www.mcmaster.com/#8910k12/=u2f5bn


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Vexorg said:


> Actually I sent them an email and they recommend this one http://www.mcmaster.com/#8910k12/=u2f5bn


Seems like a pretty solid suggestion to me. Low carbon stock is pretty easy to work, relatively speaking, and you dont need to harden it for a fence. 1/4 seems a bit thick to me, but thickness is always better. Tolerances for flatness seem pretty solid too, +/- ten thou is probably more than one would really need for most things, and almost certainly flatter than the actual fence. 

One question to sate my curiosity though, how are you planning to put this all together?


----------



## Vexorg (Apr 16, 2014)

Pretty much the same as the picture in the original post but attach the metal fence with either recessed screws or some type of adhesive or glue. Will probably the plywood face to fit the plate


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

I think assembling something like that slip over fence with screws will be pretty tricky. Not a lot of room to add screws there. Something like j weld could work, but actual welding would be best. Quick question though, why not just bolt the steel straight to the fence? Unless that's what you were planning on, in which case never mind


----------



## Vexorg (Apr 16, 2014)

epicfail48 said:


> I think assembling something like that slip over fence with screws will be pretty tricky. Not a lot of room to add screws there. Something like j weld could work, but actual welding would be best. Quick question though, why not just bolt the steel straight to the fence? Unless that's what you were planning on, in which case never mind


I have a Rigid TS3650, the fence has T-slots on the top and sides. So I will use those to hold the fence to it. Atleast that's the plan.


----------



## Trav (May 30, 2011)

epicfail48 said:


> I think assembling something like that slip over fence with screws will be pretty tricky. Not a lot of room to add screws there. Something like j weld could work, but actual welding would be best. Quick question though, why not just bolt the steel straight to the fence? Unless that's what you were planning on, in which case never mind


I think this is a super easy thing to do. Plenty of room for screws.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Ttharp said:


> I think this is a super easy thing to do. Plenty of room for screws.


Didnt realize what kind of fence the op had, i had assumed that he was planning on assembling something like the slip on wood one. 1/4 isnt much to drill and tap a screw thread edgewise. 

Op, nice plan with the t track, that should be incredible easy to accomplish. Good luck!


----------



## MSLiechty (Aug 13, 2014)

On an older jet TS I owned I made a box that fit tightly over the original fence and it worked as an aux fence and a router fence on the opposite side. I made it out of 1/2" Baltic and it worked quite well 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## xmas (Nov 24, 2013)

Grip-tite sells a faceplate that is exactly what you're looking for, 34.95 for a 42" fence. http://www.grip-tite.com/product-list-prices.html Also, if you really wanna build one, look at their design for clamping the fence on from the back, maybe you'll have more options for attachment after checking their design out. I haven't received mine yet, but I just ordered one a few days ago. Good luck & smart move w the magnetic feather boards/hold downs, I can already see them being a huge help in my little shop!


----------



## xmas (Nov 24, 2013)

just got mine in today & starting to get it all set up. fence is flat & true & honestly the modified c-clamps they send for attaching a wood fence to drill into to keep the steel to your stock fence are also awesome the more i'm thinking about them. I've cut two wood sub fences so far, one to use w/ their steel fence & another to use as a sacrificial fence with my dado blades. Getting excited about my shop set up again :yes:


----------



## Vexorg (Apr 16, 2014)

xmas said:


> just got mine in today & starting to get it all set up. fence is flat & true & honestly the modified c-clamps they send for attaching a wood fence to drill into to keep the steel to your stock fence are also awesome the more i'm thinking about them. I've cut two wood sub fences so far, one to use w/ their steel fence & another to use as a sacrificial fence with my dado blades. Getting excited about my shop set up again :yes:


That sounds awesome. Do you have any pictures?


----------



## Vexorg (Apr 16, 2014)

xmas said:


> just got mine in today & starting to get it all set up. fence is flat & true & honestly the modified c-clamps they send for attaching a wood fence to drill into to keep the steel to your stock fence are also awesome the more i'm thinking about them. I've cut two wood sub fences so far, one to use w/ their steel fence & another to use as a sacrificial fence with my dado blades. Getting excited about my shop set up again :yes:


Just ordered mine, can't wait for it to arrive.


----------



## xmas (Nov 24, 2013)

sorry I started unpacking it an hour before I had to get ready for work, but i'm guessing you got a good idea from their site. Hope you enjoy yours & it works well for ya. I'll put some pics up today before work.


----------



## xmas (Nov 24, 2013)

Ok got it all set up. The magnets hold on the fence as well as they do on the cast iron top! The hole clamps do a great job of holding the metal/wood to the fence without needing to drill into your original fence. Did you get just the fence, the whole system, or a fence and some clamps? The whole system comes w free clamps if you put a note in your order asking for em, that's what I got after buying just the GT PRO hold down/feather board & realizing I'd need a non aluminum fence. Here's some photos:


----------



## Vexorg (Apr 16, 2014)

Nice that's awesome!


----------



## samwoodboss (Dec 15, 2014)

Couldn't you achieve the same thing by using the universal track and featherboard risers from magswitch? If you haven't seen those you can find them here: http://magswitch.com.au/product-category/woodworking/


----------



## Vexorg (Apr 16, 2014)

samwoodboss said:


> Couldn't you achieve the same thing by using the universal track and featherboard risers from magswitch? If you haven't seen those you can find them here: http://magswitch.com.au/product-category/woodworking/


I guess that would probably work as well but it seems to be several (expensive) pieces.


----------

